# North Dakota (w/pics)



## Jeffrey Hamlin

I had the opportunity to travel to N.D. this week so I jumped at the chance. Tomorrow I will be heading over to Teddy Roosevelt National Park. Today was spent traveling across HWY 2. All I can say is - WOW! There was so much waterfowl it was sick. I felt like Charles Darwin on his first trip to the Galapagos Islands :lol:

The diversity of wildlife is pretty amazing. I saw fields full of birds. Since I am new to waterfowling and usually hunt corn fields in mid-Michigan I couldn't even begin to name the different birds I saw today. Incredible!!

Anyway...here are a few pics I took today. Sorry, no waterfowl shots. Just some creative images. Why no waterfowl....I didn't have my telephoto lens. GRRRRRR :rant:

Enjoy.


----------



## ds541

outstanding pictures .and enjoy your trip!


----------



## sswhitelightning

The fields,ponds, and lakes are filled with birds in the fall too. Its a great place to shoot mature drakes with nice color during open season. We scouted last season not by numbers of birds ( because they were everywhere) but based on what we wanted to hunt that we dont shoot alot of in mich. We nailed cans, shovlers, gadwall, widgeion, and pintail. Plus tons of the other species too. Fun hunting destination.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin

I almost forgot....while in Grand Forks I visited Cabelas. Shopped for some stuff, then hit the road.


----------



## pikestalker

Cool Pictures!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

excellent camera work.


i want details on your camera and filters if your using any.


----------



## limige

Last pic in first post has a very neat color balance. I'm also curious how these pics were taken


----------



## wavie

Incredible pics. 

Those old farm steads are always fun to explore. There is nothing quite like the praries in the spring, waterfowl, shore birds and dickie birds sporting their best colors.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin

Thanks Guys!

I am using a Canon 5D. No Filters. The photography technique is called HDR (high dynamic range.) In a nutshell you need to take 3 exact pictures of the same image - 1 overexposed, 1 underexposed, and 1 exposed properly. When the put the photos together in the computer you get an image with high dynamic range. Basically ALL areas of the image have been exposed (shadows, highlights, mid range.)

Its a neat thing....but not for all applications. You can search the web for other examples. In looking, you will see some people make their HDR photographs look like cartoons. It all depends on how much you process it in the computer.

I hope this helps.

Time to go explore some dirt roads and get some more shots. I will post them tonight.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Jeffrey Hamlin said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> I am using a Canon 5D. No Filters. The photography technique is called HDR (high dynamic range.) In a nutshell you need to take 3 exact pictures of the same image - 1 overexposed, 1 underexposed, and 1 exposed properly. When the put the photos together in the computer you get an image with high dynamic range. Basically ALL areas of the image have been exposed (shadows, highlights, mid range.)
> 
> Its a neat thing....but not for all applications. You can search the web for other examples. In looking, you will see some people make their HDR photographs look like cartoons. It all depends on how much you process it in the computer.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Time to go explore some dirt roads and get some more shots. I will post them tonight.


thanks, that bridge pic had me wondering and now makes total sense. thanks....very nicely done. love it.


----------



## Steve

Very creative. Thanks for sharing the technique.


----------



## Bellyup

Great pics. But we all know those birds will not be there this fall, usually only a small handfull are in ND from October on... :evil:


----------



## casscityalum

Thanks for the new back ground or 2


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Jeffrey Hamlin said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> I am using a Canon 5D. No Filters. The photography technique is called HDR (high dynamic range.) In a nutshell you need to take 3 exact pictures of the same image - 1 overexposed, 1 underexposed, and 1 exposed properly. When the put the photos together in the computer you get an image with high dynamic range. Basically ALL areas of the image have been exposed (shadows, highlights, mid range.)
> 
> Its a neat thing....but not for all applications. You can search the web for other examples. In looking, you will see some people make their HDR photographs look like cartoons. It all depends on how much you process it in the computer.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Time to go explore some dirt roads and get some more shots. I will post them tonight.


feel free to snap some grassland/pothole shots and put them up here in 1680x1050 so i can have me a some dreamy backgrounds to lead me into fall.


----------



## lewy149

Bellyup said:


> Great pics. But we all know those birds will not be there this fall, usually only a small handfull are in ND from October on... :evil:


They will be in sw mi from dec 17 through dec 30 this year. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## road trips

Very cool pics!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin

Guess I was the last to know. Apparently there is a HUGE oil boom in North Dakota right now. HWY 2 from Devils Lake to Willston was bumper to bumper. I am not even joking. I have never seen so many trucks. Needless to say the joyful bliss of yesterday is long gone. In addition to the numerous semi trucks, there were a kazillion F-250 types, oil rigs, and most amazingly travel trailers by the thousands. Seriously. They are set up everywhere. Its like woodstock, but instead of hippies in tents...its oil workers in trailers.

I managed to get off the main drag and find some dirt roads going nowhere. I snapped some good pics. I even pulled out the telephoto today and got some waterfowl. I will upload those once I get some rest. It has been a LONG day on the road. More tomorrow.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

yeah they just passed some ordinances about the oil rig encampments...something about dangerous to the community..etc...

great photos, keep them coming.


----------



## backroadstravler

I, too am in ND. Got here yesterday. Came up throught the state from South to North, not too far from SK place. The number of waterfowl is almost unbelieveable. I will be here a week working on our CRP land near Linton. There is lots of water.


----------



## just ducky

Jeffrey Hamlin said:


> Guess I was the last to know. Apparently there is a HUGE oil boom in North Dakota right now. HWY 2 from Devils Lake to Willston was bumper to bumper. I am not even joking. I have never seen so many trucks. Needless to say the joyful bliss of yesterday is long gone. In addition to the numerous semi trucks, there were a kazillion F-250 types, oil rigs, and most amazingly travel trailers by the thousands. Seriously. They are set up everywhere. Its like woodstock, but instead of hippies in tents...its oil workers in trailers.
> 
> I managed to get off the main drag and find some dirt roads going nowhere. I snapped some good pics. I even pulled out the telephoto today and got some waterfowl. I will upload those once I get some rest. It has been a LONG day on the road. More tomorrow.


I don't mean this in a mean way, but yeah, you must've been asleep for the last couple of years to not know about the boom going on there in the north part of the state. It's been all over the news for a long time now. Jobs galore along the northern tier area if you're skilled labor, have oil/gas knowledge or experience, or just plain want to work your ass off 24/7. There was a report recently that said the McDonald's in Minot was paying $15/hr for burger flippers because they couldn't find workers. Been lots of discussion on this board too. The good news according to our farmers out there, who have lots of connections all over the state, and also have a place on Devil's Lake, it's not really affecting the state from the middle south (maybe I-94 south anyway), and they really don't see it doing long-term damage except for the northern half of ND.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin

Well, I am home from the North Dakota trip. All I can say is - I LOVE THAT STATE! Despite the recent oil boom, there are plenty of places that you can go and just be totally alone. Being back is Michigan is a mixed blessing. I am so grateful for everything I have here, but I sure do miss the openness and tranquility of the plains. There is something incredible special about them...almost a spiritual experience.

I look forward to my next trip out. Until then....here are a few more pictures I took along the way. Enjoy


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin

Opps...I almost forgot. Here is the last pic I took on my way out of the national park. I love this photo as it represents total freedom. Enjoy!


----------



## just ducky

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Took me almost three minutes! I can see why you never could find them :evil:
> 
> jeffhamlin's Public Profile on Photobucket.com
> 
> Yes I rather enjoyed busting your chops on that one but only because I know that I beat kid to it! :lol:


Okay okay B. have at it buddy. Not sure what was going on, but photobucket and I were not compatible that day :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Jeffrey Hamlin said:


> Opps...I almost forgot. Here is the last pic I took on my way out of the national park. I love this photo as it represents total freedom. Enjoy!


love it. thanks for all the pics Jeff.


----------



## didimiss

Really cool. Thanks


----------



## Duckslapper

Very nice. I'd like to have some of those in my den. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

i'm diggin the old Jeep Comanche pic.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin

Hey Guys....

For anyone interested, here is an "artsy" short video I put together about an abandoned school in rural North Dakota. It has NOTHING to do with waterfowl, but does showcase one of the reasons why I love North Dakota.

https://vimeo.com/41273030

Enjoy


----------



## Wingmaster22

love what you do jeff. the vid is breathtaking.....


----------



## waxico

Very painterly results.

Interesting effects.


----------



## Quack R

just think of all the history tied into the abandoned buildings and such out there.


----------



## wavie

Jeff
That was simply amazing video. A job well done and thanks very much for sharing your adventure.


----------



## Bellyup

I am impressed by the lack of writing on the walls, and everywhere else. If that was in MI, it would be littered with spray paint on the walls, etc.


----------



## just ducky

Bellyup said:


> I am impressed by the lack of writing on the walls, and everywhere else. If that was in MI, it would be littered with spray paint on the walls, etc.


Completely different culture out there Belly. I've joked over the years with people that it's kinda like stepping back into Mayberry from the old Andy Griffith show. Not that they don't have some of the typical people problems, but graffiti? Nah...those kids out there are too busy with school, sports, farming, chasing girls, etc. It's just an old-time rural kinda culture still in a majority of the state. 

For example, I remember one time we hunted a pothole and parked out along the road, but weren't far enough off on the shoulder for the combine to get by easily. The next day they chewed our asses good for not leaving the keys in the truck so the farmer could move the vehicle to get around us :yikes: The locals laughed out loud and said "just leave the keys in the truck...we don't lock anything out here!"

I remember the first year we went out in the late 90's, our hosts warned us to 1) gas up our vehicles before "supper" or else the pumps would be closed and you'd be SOL for the morning hunt (now they have 24/7 credit card operated pumps...:SHOCKED, and 2) if you want to get "supper" in town, you'd better be back by 6 or so or they will close and all you'll have open is the pizza place/bar (which by the way has pizza that tastes just a shade above warm cardboard, and potato chips). We learned to come in early from hunting, then go back out until close, or have enough food on hand to make dinner.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin

I love it Ducky :lol:

"Darn you big city boys....next time leave your keys in the truck." That is a great story. And in a nutshell, that was my experience out there as well. Great people, Great values. The rural life is for me, that is for sure. If I could sell my undervalued house, find a high paying job, and convince my wife....I WOULD BE MOVING TODAY!!!


----------



## just ducky

Jeffrey Hamlin said:


> ....If I could sell my undervalued house, find a high paying job, and convince my wife....I WOULD BE MOVING TODAY!!!


Jeff -

Trust me, I've said those same words a million times since I started going there in the late 90's. The conclusion I came to was that I'd have great hunting, and even at half my current salary I'd probably be pretty happy, but I'd most certainly be divorced by now :evilsmile


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin

Since I have been back, I have been doing a lot of research about N.Dakota. I really want to go out again this fall and do some waterfowl hunting. In all of my on-line research, I came across this. It relates to the Oil Boom.

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/359851/

Interesting!


----------



## just ducky

Jeffrey Hamlin said:


> Since I have been back, I have been doing a lot of research about N.Dakota. I really want to go out again this fall and do some waterfowl hunting. In all of my on-line research, I came across this. It relates to the Oil Boom.
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/359851/
> 
> Interesting!


Yeah lots of stories like that from that part of the state. I remember a story from late last year on one of the "big 3" evening news broadcasts about the McDonald's in one of the towns paying $15/hr for starting workers simply because they couldn't find anyone to work  But as we discussed before, that kind of outrageous stuff is pretty limited to within 100 miles or so of the oil zone there. Where we go is a few hundred miles south, and the locals say they really haven't been affected by it all. Even our farmer/hosts, who own a place on Devils Lake, say the Devils Lake area hasn't been overly affected.


----------

